# Very tired puppy



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Don't you just want to tickle that tummy??


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Yes. Yes. And yes......love it when they crash!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

:love-eyes:
You are right - naturally cute - blissful picture


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She looks like she's in slumber heaven... Terribly adorable!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Ruth how much do you love this? 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I reeeally want to tickle that tummy!! Unbelievably cute!! Xx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

awwwwwww want to blow bubbles on that soft little belly too cute!


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Could just cuddle up next to her


----------

